# kernel problems when installing gentoo on appletv [solved]

## h2sammo

```
 localhost linux-2.6.20.6 # make all && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s

arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:1: error: code model 'kernel' not supported in the 32 bit mode

arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/asm-offsets.s] Error 1

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2 
```

i used instructions here: http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Linux_on_Apple_TV

i get that error when i try to make the kernel, this is what i have done leading to it:

```
 

cd /usr/src

tar -xjvf linux-2.6.20.6.tar.bz2 -OR- tar -zxvf linux-2.6.20.6.tar.gz

emerge subversion

svn co https://mactel-linux.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/mach_linux_boot/kernel . 

patch -p0 < 2.6.20.6-appletv.patch

mv config-2.6.20-appletv linux-2.6.20.6/.config

cd linux-2.6.20.6

make && make modules_install
```

the system i am chrooting into the appletv HD is an amd64.  i think it has to do with difference in my current system and the chrooting environment with regards to 32 vs 64 bit but i cannot figure out how to solve problem.Last edited by h2sammo on Fri Dec 11, 2009 5:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Whenever you have a compilation failure, you should post the output of emerge --info, or a link to a post where you recently provided it.

----------

## h2sammo

```
 localhost src # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Dec 2009 23:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="macmini" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 
```

----------

## h2sammo

can a moderator move this to "installing gentoo" section please.  thank you.

----------

## Hu

You cannot use an x86 native compiler to build an amd64 kernel.  You must use a cross-compiler, or switch to a native amd64 compiler.  The latter requires that your host system be able to run amd64 binaries.

----------

## h2sammo

thank you

```
 linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 
```

solved the problem.  i think that would be the cross compiling you mentioned.

----------

